# The Future of Nutrient Delivery - Liqua-Vade



## Primordial (Oct 19, 2009)

*Dear Ironmag,

Primordial Performance is proud to present their new Liqua-Vade??? nutrient delivery technology. Liqua-Vade is literally a liquid nutrient invasion.
*
​

*Liqua-Vade technology is based off a pharmaceutical drug delivery technology known as a Self Emulsifying Drug Delivery System (SEDDS). (1-15) This technology was designed to enhance absorption of poorly water soluble compounds. This includes various hormones, flavonoids, and fat soluble vitamins (carotenoids, vitamin E, CoEnzyme Q-10, ect)*

*The technology enhances delivery of poorly soluble compounds by dissolving and making them highly dispersed in the digestive track. To see exactly how Liqua-Vade solubilizes poorly water soluble compounds, visit this page ??? Liqua-Vade*

​

*Here are a few clinical trials of Liqua-Vade technology (SEDDS) enhancing delivery of poorly water soluble nutrients ???*

Poorly water soluble vitamin (CoQ10) -






Steroid hormone -





Isoflavone from kudzu root -





Flavone from silymarin (milk thistle extract) -




I???d like to thank you for reading this special announcement from Primordial Performance.

Yours in health & fitness,

Eric Potratz 
_Primordial Founder & President _

Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924
Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - Primordial Performance


_References ???

1. Lipids and lipid-based formulations: optimizing the oral delivery of lipophilic drugs.
Porter C, et al
Nat Rev Drug Discov 2007 Mar;6(3):231-48

2. Lipid drug delivery and rational formulation design for lipophilic drugs with low oral bioavailability, applied to cyclosporine.
Odeberg et al.
Eur J Pharm Sci. 2003 Dec;20(4-5):375-82

3. Lipid microemulsions for improving drug dissolution and oral absorption: Physical and biopharmaceutical aspects
Constantinides PP et al.
Pharm Res. 1995 Nov;12(11):1561-72

4. Self-microemulsifying drug delivery systems (SMEDDS) for improving in vitro dissolution and oral absorption of Pueraria Lobata isoflavone.
Cui et al.
Drug Dev Ind Pharm. 2005 May;31(4-5):349-56.

5. Development of supersaturatable self-emulsifying drug delivery system formulations for improving the oral absorption of poorly soluble drugs.
Gao P, et al.
Expert Opin Drug Deliv. 2006 Jan;3(1):97-110

6. Enhanced oral bioavailability of Coenzyme Q10 by self-emulsifying drug delivery systems.
Balakrishnan P, et al.
Int J Pharm. 2009 Jun 5;374(1-2):66-72.

7. Clinical studies with oral lipid based formulations of poorly soluble compounds.
Fatouros DG, et al
Ther Clin Risk Manag. 2007 Aug;3(4):591-604

8. Self-emulsifying drug delivery systems (SEDDS) for improved oral delivery of lipophilic drugs.
R. Nesliham et al.
Biomed Pharmacother. 2004 Apr;58(3):173-82. Review.

9. Formulation of lipid-based delivery systems for oral administration: Materials, methods, and strategies
Pouton CW et al.
Adv Drug Deliv Rev. 2008 Mar 17;60(6):625-37. Epub 2007 Nov 4

10. Self-emulsifying drug delivery systems: formulation and biopharmaceutic evaluation of an investigational lipophilic compound.
Susan et al.
Pharm Res. 1992 Jan;9(1):87-93.

11. Influence of the intermediate digestion phases of common formulation lipids on the absorption of a poorly water soluble drug
Greg A et al.
J Pharm Sci. 2005 Mar;94(3):481-92.

12. Cyclosporin nanoparticulate lipospheres for oral absorption
Tania et al.
J Pharm Sci. 2004 May;93(5):1264-70

13. Self-Emulsifying Drug Delivery Systems: Strategy for improving oral delivery of poorly water soluble drugs.
Jing et al.
Current Drug Therapy, 2007, 2, 85-93

14. Studies on preparation and absolute bioavailability of a self-emulsifying system containing puerarin.
Quan DQ, et al.
Chem Pharm Bull (Tokyo). 2007 May;55(5):800-3

15. Enhanced bioavailability of silymarin by self-microemulsifying drug delivery system.
Wu W, et al
2006 Jul;63(3):288-94. Epub 2006 Mar 9_


----------



## Primordial (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is an interview I just did with Carl on Liqua-Vade.

-Eric


----------



## nni (Oct 19, 2009)

you guys are toeing that line something fierce. be careful, this means you now have two products that can be argued as using drug delivery systems, which the the feds would really jump into.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2009)

nni said:


> you guys are toeing that line something fierce. be careful, this means you now have two products that can be argued as using drug delivery systems, which the the feds would really jump into.



YUP!


----------



## Primordial (Oct 20, 2009)

nni said:


> you guys are toeing that line something fierce. be careful, this means you now have two products that can be argued as using drug delivery systems, which the the feds would really jump into.



It all depends on how they interpret it. All the ingredients are approved for food use and are of natural origin. If anything, this technology is "less grey" than the topicals we sell.

-Eric


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2009)

Just launched two new products with Liqua-Vade technology -

Oral Dermacrine -



​
Oral 1-T -



​
-Eric


----------



## JN230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Primiordial, you've got me thinking i may have to for go giving the girlfriend a christmas gift and maybe get myself a stack for christmas with the new dermacrine!


----------



## Rucker (Dec 13, 2009)

We now have Tren available in our new Liqua-Vade technology.  Tren Liqua-Vade will only be around for a short time.  500 bottles will be produced, then it's gone forever.


----------



## Primordial (Dec 29, 2009)

All Liqua-Vade products are 25% off right now during our Year End Clearance sale going until next week.

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Dec 31, 2009)

Primordial said:


> All Liqua-Vade products are 25% off right now during our Year End Clearance sale going until next week.
> 
> -Eric



Best deal we've ever had on these.


----------

